# 4" valve install



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Before


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Took me a minute to see the water shooting out. What is it a pinhole? or did someone hit the pipe with something?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

*After*


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

house plumber said:


> Took me a minute to see the water shooting out. What is it a pinhole? or did someone hit the pipe with something?


 Those are sawzall cuts. We are putting in valves, and tees with drain valves, so this building can be isolated from 2 others that are on the same loop.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice looking job Airgap


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

I was gonna put in some crack about "_all resplendant with propress_" but all I got is... 
Nice work, AG!


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice.


----------

